# After a natural miscarriage, did you still have some cramps?



## optimusprime1

I just had a natural miscarriage last tuesday (about a week ago). Here is how it went: 
Sunday night: cramps, light blood
Monday: period-like blood, intense cramps at night
Tuesday 1AM: really intense cramps, then passed the embryo, sac, placenta, etc with stringy clots
Wednesday & Thursday: period-like blood, with some small clots and with random cramps lasting just several minutes. 
Friday & Saturday: just brown stuff.. no cramps.
Sunday: bled again like a period, good thing i wore a pad
Monday: just brown stuff in the day, no red blood. cramps at night

Is this normal? Why do I still have cramps? And I thought by the time i get "brown stuff" and very little blood...its almost over. But the next day I got red blood again! agggghh! when will it end....

Im seeing my doc tomorrow, she's gonna check if everything is out of my uterus. Just wondering if getting some cramps is "part of the process" of my uterus contracting, or hormones... Or does it signify there is some "leftover matter" that needs to be expelled? i really do not want to do a D&C! :dohh:


----------



## lauraperrysan

sorry you've not had much response. I didn't really have many cramps with my miscarriages so i can't offer much advise, sorry
But sounds like there could still be some blood left but they will know when they scan you. how many weeks were you?
Hope you get some answers soon xxx


----------



## Jacey

Hi hun, I guess it largely depends how far gone you were when u m/c?? I was 5 & 1/2 weeks and I had cramping for approx 3 days after the bleeding had stopped, it was painfull and my GP prescribed an anti inflamm tab called mefenic acid which helped ease the pain. 
Hope things settle down for you & Im sorry for your loss 
Take care xx


----------



## Truman

Hi, firstly I am really sorry for your loss. I'm currently going through my first mc, so I don't really know what is "normal". But I can understand what you are going through.

What happened/is happening to me, well, I thought everything was ok till first sign Friday, had an emergency scan later that day and baby had died at 9wks (I was 12), only cramps I have had really are when I sit on the loo (sorry tmi) and I'm not sure what stage I'm at because I have blue tabs in the loo (not deliberate) but it stops me looking. I hope that everything goes ok with the doctor and that everything is ok, my next scan is booked for 24th July to check scared because then it will be real, our baby has gone!.


----------



## FBbaby

I miscarried at 5 weeks a month ago and I had some cramps on and off ever since. They are usually mild but come and go. AF started making her appearance on Friday and again I had quite some cramping even though it was light (I don't normally have cramping with AF) but now that it is in full flow, the cramps have gone. 

Also, after a week of no more bleeding, I started again for two days, only very dark brown old blood. Not nice!

I think it is quite normal as cramping is not just about expulsing all tissues but also about the uterus getting back into normal shape. 

I wouldn't worry and hopefully, your doc will reassure you tomorrow that everything is fine. Are you having regular blood tests still. I did and was told it was to be sure everything had been cleared. The head nurse said that in her career, she had only seen a handful number of cases where a D&C had been required after a natural miscarriage, but they carry the tests just to be absolutely sure.


----------



## optimusprime1

Thanks for the messages everyone. 
The baby died at 8 weeks 5 days, and I passed it out when I was 14 weeks. (Yeah, I waited a while before I started cramping and bleeding out) 

Anyway, the doctor did an ultrasound today and showed very very thin lining on the uterus, which means 99% of it is gone. She said I may or may not bleed very lightly, but I am now back to normal, which means I can do anything I want. She said most likely, I will no longer bleed, since Monday and Tuesday (today) i had no more blood or anything like that. She said I would get my period anywhere from 2 to 4 weeks from now.

Anyway, I hope these cramps are just of the uterus going back to its normal size, and nothing related to "leftover tissue".


----------



## lauraperrysan

Hello, glad you got some answers. Im so sorry you lost your little one but glad everything is ok down there and as you say, 'back to normal'. 
xx


----------

